# Married abroad, divorced in UK



## amor27 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi please help me,i was married in philippines but we got divorced here in england.i have a girlfriend now and we have a 3 years old son.now that im single here in uk,is it posible to invite my fiance to come here in uk for a fiance visa and get marry here.eventhough im still married in my country?please help me as im not sure of this.i dont wanna waste my money if not posible.thanks a lot.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One of the basic rules of immigration is that any marriage you enter into must be recognised in the country of each person's nationality. So while your forthcoming marriage may be valid in UK, it is almost certainly invalid in the Philippines, until such time as your divorce is registered and accepted there. You should speak to a lawyer in the Philippines about how to go about it - don't try to do it yourself. Until this is sorted, you will be unable to sponsor your fiancée for a visa.


----------



## amor27 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi joppa,im thinking that now im a single in this country.i can invite my fiance to come and get marry here.i read it in british requirement that i only need to send my certificate of divorced to my fiance as a proof that im free to marry again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

But to sponsor her for fiancée visa, it's still a requirement that your new marriage will be recognised as valid in the Philippines, whose national she is, even though you will be validly married under UK law.


----------



## amor27 (Jun 12, 2013)

Shes from philippines aswell.i am not very sure of this but i heard there is one already done this thing.the guy is still married in the same country i am.the girl come for a fiance visa and they got married here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Speak to a lawyer in the Philippines. The situation is too complicated to discuss in a forum.


----------



## amor27 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Jeng2105 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi there! How did your application go? Did you girlfriend manage to apply for a fiance visa? Did they allow you as you were married in the Philippines? I have a friend, the story is very similar to yours. His girlfriend will apply for a fiance visa early next year. He was married in the Philippines but never filed an annulment. Him and his exwife are both british citizen now so they decided to file for a divorce instead which was granted 2012.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This post is over a year old and the OP hasn't logged on in over a year.


----------



## Jeng2105 (Nov 30, 2014)

I see.. thank's! Just in case somebody has the same situation... a lawyer from the Philippines said..if you filed for divorce when you are already a British Citizen, you are not bound by family code of the Philippines anymore so it's okay to apply for a UK fiance visa but if you filed when you are still a Filipino citizen, then it's a problem. You need to get a lawyer in the Philippines to help you.


----------

